

It Never Hurts to be a Joel Fan - more on Fog Creek Recruiting - rubergly
http://www.internmatch.com/blog/it-never-hurts-to-be-a-joel-fan-qa-with-anna-lewis-of-fog-creek-software

======
mhd
First thing I thought: "Sure, he might have looked like a stoner, but the
invention exchange showed that he had more of a work ethic than Mike". Then I
read the headline again.

